# Suche Sunbeam/sharkoon Light controller



## 4dv4nc3d (6. September 2009)

hallo!
habe ein Problem und zwar ich suche schon längere Zeit sogenannte Sound controller,wo ich kathodenzur Musik blinken lassen kann,nur anscheinend werden die dinger nicht mehr hergestellt,nicht mal bei ebay finde ich was!

Es handelt sich um sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sunbeam Lightbus Controller mit 625 Lichteffekten : Case-Modding: Erleuchtung mit Beleuchtung
Hier die beschreibung dazu!

sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sharkoon ccfl controller!


ich finde NIRGENDS WAS!Will mir nicht wirklich was von amerika rüberschicken lassen!

kann mir wer helfen,oder kennt wer ähnliches!?


----------



## rebel4life (6. September 2009)

Kaltlichtkathoden sind nicht für sowas gebaut. Nimm dafür LEDs oder Glühlampen.


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (6. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Kaltlichtkathoden sind nicht für sowas gebaut. Nimm dafür LEDs oder Glühlampen.



nur dass ein Freund von mir welche drinnen hatdie angesteuert werden und zur musik blinken!...soviel zu dem thema!

Anscheinend kann mir hier auch keiner weiterhelfen


----------



## rebel4life (6. September 2009)

Das wiederlegt jedoch nicht meine Aussage.

Lebensdauer, schon mal etwas davon gehört?


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (6. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das wiederlegt jedoch nicht meine Aussage.
> 
> Lebensdauer, schon mal etwas davon gehört?



Es geht um die steuerungen und um nix anderes!

Wer lesen kann....


----------



## rebel4life (6. September 2009)

Na toll, dann blinkt die Lampe nen Monat mit und dann kannst se wegschmeißen.


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (6. September 2009)

ein kompletter Blödsinn-...egal jetzt
Bitte ich suche nur die controller da ich die kathoden zum "Schweinefüttern"hab!
versteh das doch bitte einfach!


----------



## rebel4life (7. September 2009)

Dann such mal nach ner "Lichtorgel".

In einem anderen Thread wurde ebenfalls eine solche Steuerung erwähnt.

Weißt du, ich mach die Ausbildung zum Elektroniker und da lernt man halt, dass Neonröhren/Kaltlichtkathoden/etc. nicht für häufiges Ein- und Ausschalten gemacht sind.

Stroboskope sind da anderst aufgebaut...


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (7. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dann such mal nach ner "Lichtorgel".
> 
> In einem anderen Thread wurde ebenfalls eine solche Steuerung erwähnt.
> 
> ...




Lichtorgeln find ich auch ned!?

Ist das so schwer zum verstehen??
ich suche einen Controller der die Röhren zu einem Lied,zum blinken bringt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebel4life (7. September 2009)

Das kann eine Lichtorgel. Ich würde mit dir sogar wetten, dass du mehrere Treffer erhältst, wenn du Lichtorgel bei Conrad, Reichelt, Pollin oder einfach Google eintippst.


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. September 2009)

Vielleicht suchst du ja sowas hier.

Hier klicken

Aber du solltest lieber auf Rebel4Life hören, Kaltlichtkathoden sind nicht dafür gedacht, ständig rumzublinken. Das sei nur eine Warnung, bevor du rummeckerst, dass deine Kathoden so schnell kaputt gehen.


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (9. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das kann eine Lichtorgel. Ich würde mit dir sogar wetten, dass du mehrere Treffer erhältst, wenn du Lichtorgel bei Conrad, Reichelt, Pollin oder einfach Google eintippst.




Wetten?

schick mir den Link


----------



## rebel4life (9. September 2009)

Dann geh doch erst mal zu einem Buchmacher.

3-KANAL-LICHTORGEL - BAUSATZ im Conrad Online Shop

Hatten se auch mal als Fertigmodul, musst halt selber suchen.


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (10. September 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Vielleicht suchst du ja sowas hier.
> 
> Hier klicken
> 
> Aber du solltest lieber auf Rebel4Life hören, Kaltlichtkathoden sind nicht dafür gedacht, ständig rumzublinken. Das sei nur eine Warnung, bevor du rummeckerst, dass deine Kathoden so schnell kaputt gehen.




Dein Link geht ned!?

@Rebel,mal ein Anfang^^


@ALL,weiß wer noch was!?


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (21. September 2009)

sodala hab nen shop gefundn!

hab nun 4 steuerungen um jeweils 5 €


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2009)

Dann ist ja gut. Erwarte aber nicht, dass die Kathoden ewig halten...


----------



## 4dv4nc3d (22. September 2009)

ich werd mir noch ein paar leds holen


----------

